# Deluxe Edition has arrived - pics here



## Oromedur (Mar 18, 2021)

Delighted with it. Haven’t managed to check all 50 images yet, but certainly some new new ones. The overall feel of it is just fantastic and fair play to Amazon for delivering it without any damage at all.
One to treasure and now I want the deluxe Unfinished Tales.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 18, 2021)

Looks amazing. It doesn't seem to be for sale in the U.S. Amazon store that I can find so far...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks, Oromedur!

What about the two "posters" mentioned in the descriptions? Can you give us any info/ pics?


----------



## Oromedur (Mar 18, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Thanks, Oromedur!
> 
> What about the two "posters" mentioned in the descriptions? Can you give us any info/ pics?


One is a Ted Naismith image of white ships on the shores of Aman, the other is an excellent map of Beleriand.

I’ll get pics of them on once my hands have been thoroughly washed. I’m eating pizza as I type this! 😀

In the meantime here’s the rest of my Tolkien collection which is not as good as it should be. 




Can’t find my copy of Children of Hurin nor my original LOTR paperbacks. They were green, blue and red respectively and google searches don’t bring them up. Bought in Waterstones in the UK circa 1991/92.

Need a good copy next of Leaf by Niggle I think. My Book of Lost Tales 1 is also awol somewhere in the house.
We are building a garage in the summer with a room above which will be a home office/den for me. So I’ll get everything together nicely then and keep it all there. And of course get a couch and 4K TV to watch the Amazon series. ☺️


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks for the pics! 😊

That looks like the map that came in the box set of LP's of readings by the Professor and Christopher, back in the 70's.


Your paperback set sounds like the old Ace edition, except that was blue, red, and yellow. You can see them on the Book Covers thread, where you might also possibly see yours.

As a matter of fact, why don't you post some of your pics there, if it's not too much trouble?









Tolkien Book Covers


I was leafing through my copy of 'The Book of Lost Tales II' earlier and was really struck by its cover - It's a picture by Roger Garland of the Fall of Gondolin and shows the Walls of Gondolin being attacked by Tolkien's earlier 'mechanical' dragons and a swarm of orcs coming out of the...




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Ealdwyn (Mar 18, 2021)

Really nice!
But I daren't start collecting the deluxe editions. I have far too many editions already! 😂


----------



## Oromedur (Mar 18, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Thanks for the pics! 😊
> 
> That looks like the map that came in the box set of LP's of readings by the Professor and Christopher, back in the 70's.
> 
> ...


Will do.
Definitely wasn’t an ACE edition, they were quite austere and atmospheric. Going to have a good hunt through that section.

gah! Just noticed Father Christmas Letters are missing as well. Centenary edition. The kids have probably got it somewhere.


----------



## 1stvermont (Mar 18, 2021)

Oromedur said:


> Delighted with it. Haven’t managed to check all 50 images yet, but certainly some new new ones. The overall feel of it is just fantastic and fair play to Amazon for delivering it without any damage at all.
> One to treasure and now I want the deluxe Unfinished Tales.




Thanks for sharing, what a beautiful cover. Now I am torn between this and the deluxe UT. I will eventually get both, but witch first? 

Please share pics as well.



Oromedur said:


> One is a Ted Naismith image of white ships on the shores of Aman, the other is an excellent map of Beleriand.
> 
> I’ll get pics of them on once my hands have been thoroughly washed. I’m eating pizza as I type this! 😀
> 
> ...




I am so jealous. 

It seems you have the same buy list as me. 4K, deluxe UT, and deluxe sil. However, at least i have preordered the nature of ME. So I feel a bit better lol.


----------



## Oromedur (Mar 18, 2021)

1stvermont said:


> I am so jealous.
> 
> It seems you have the same buy list as me. 4K, deluxe UT, and deluxe sil. However, at least i have preordered the nature of ME. So I feel a bit better lol.


I will definitely get the deluxe UT at some point. It’s a book I get more and more from every time I go back to it, and the price is gradually coming down. 

This edition of The Silmarillion also has letter 131 to Milton Waldman which is in itself a tour de force, providing much depth and context for the overall tale.

I will eventually collect The History of Middle Earth. From what I can see there are so many good small scraps throughout that build even more on what is contained in the main books.
Parma Eldalamberon anyone? 😆


----------

